# Springfield, MO Night Cityscape



## sexton88 (May 3, 2010)

One morning walking around Springfield, MO at 5:30 AM.   Let me know what you think!


----------



## Steve Reddin (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

It's an OK snap but I think the subject doesn't offer enough to be of interest. I realise you were trying to keep the sky in the frame but this has meant you are left with huge areas of black that do not add to the overall image and leave it with a very unbalanced feeling.

Personally I'd have gotten closer to the town where you may have had some interesting shapes to fill out the frame. 

Steve


----------



## mcopan (May 11, 2010)

These colors are great. I think your idea was great. It would've looked better in portrait because you would have gotten more of the roads below and still have the neat blue clouds. I sure couldn't pull this off at 5:30 am unless I was up all night and wound up with adrenaline.

Nice shot.


----------

